# Damn Emails



## Chronic AK (Jan 8, 2007)

Is there anyway to turn off the emails of people replying to threads? after going thru all prefeneces I still can figure out how to turn them off.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 8, 2007)

https://www.rollitup.org/support/2301-emails-suscribed-threads.html


----------

